# Android Emulator oder Quelltextfehler?



## JStickman (6. Jan 2012)

Hallo Community,
Ich befasse mich neuerdings mit der Android-Programmierung mit Eclipse. Nun war mein erstes Ziel, einen Mini-Rechner zu programmieren. Man sollte einfach nur eine Zahl eingeben können, dann auf einen Button, welcher in ein TextView die Zahl zum Quadrat anzeigt, oder einen Button, welcher die Wurzel der eingegebenen Zahl anzeigt, klicken können.
Jetzt habe ich das Layout mit XML fertig, habe den Emulator gestartet ich habe das Programm gestartet, aber es ist nichts passiert. Es gab zwar keinen Fehler, aber mein Layout wurde auch nicht angezeigt.
Kann mir vlt einer helfen und mir sagen, was ich falsch mache!
Danke schon im vorraus 

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<LinearLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    androidrientation="vertical"
    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
    android:layout_height="fill_parent"
    android:weightSum="1">
    <TextView android:id="@+id/textView1" android:textAppearance="?android:attr/textAppearanceLarge" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:text="@string/h1"></TextView>
    <TextView android:text="@string/enter" android:id="@+id/textView2" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content"></TextView>
    <EditText android:id="@+id/editText1" android:layout_width="match_parent" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:inputType="number">
        <requestFocus></requestFocus>
    </EditText>
    <LinearLayout android:layout_width="match_parent" android:id="@+id/linearLayout1" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:weightSum="1">
        <Button android:text="Button" android:id="@+id/button1" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="160dp"></Button>
        <Button android:text="Button" android:id="@+id/button2" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="160dp"></Button>
    </LinearLayout>

</LinearLayout>


[/XML]


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Jan 2012)

Hi,

also an sich sehe ich jetzt bei der Layoutdefinition keine Fehler. Warum dein Layout nicht angezeigt wird, kann mehrere Ursachen haben. 
Werden dir denn Fehler angezeigt innerhalb der xml-Datei? Z.B. musst du auch die Strings (z.B. "@string/enter")  in der strings.xml eintragen
[xml]
<string name="enter">......</string>
[/xml]

Des Weiteren musst du das Layout in deiner Activity auch anzeigen/aktivieren

```
setContentView(R.layout.main); //main.xml ....
```

Und dann könnte es auch noch evtl. noch am AndroidManifest liegen, wenn du deine Activity gar nicht als main-launcher / intent-filter eingetragen hast.

Wie du siehst, brauchen wir mehr Infos von dir um zu sagen was da falsch läuft! Du könntest auch mal im LogCat gucken, was (falls) für Fehler kommen....


----------



## JStickman (7. Jan 2012)

Danke schön für die schnelle Antwort. An sich hat sich das Thema schon geklärt, weil ich aus unerfindlichen Gründen in der Activity das Layout nicht aufgerufen hatte. Vielen Dank!


----------

